

Virginia judge: Police can demand a suspect unlock a phone with a fingerprint - Deinos
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/virginia-judge-police-can-demand-a-suspect-unlock-a-phone-with-a-fingerprint/

======
edwhitesell
I'm kind of surprised it took this long to have a formal ruling to this effect
(unless there have already been others). Seems pretty obvious to me.

